# Hypberbaric Oxygen Therapy



## kramirez95 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone know how to bill for Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy?  What is the reimbursement for this?  I am in Southern CA.  You can email me at:  kim.ramirez@medpmr.com.


----------

